# Help! Why can't I reply?



## RachaelMich (Apr 28, 2019)

I validated my email, can send/receive PMs but cannot reply to any posts? (I can't even reply to my own post!)


----------



## RachaelMich (Apr 28, 2019)

ok looks like it is fixed!


----------

